# Only 2 weeks!



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

In 2 weeks our first doe is due! I can't wait! She's huge but I guess I still have two weeks it's crazy! How close are you're goats? I can't wait to hear.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I have 14 does to kid this year starting in 5 weeks. March will be crazy month for me! :laugh:

The waiting is so hard!!! But the end result is worth it. :thumbup:

Good luck kidding!!


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Definitely! Wow 14! I only have 4 and I feel like it will be busy. Do you bottle feed?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have one doe right now, she is a FF and she's 145 days on March 26th. But I also plan on going to a goat sale Saturday and buying another bred doe. :fireworks: I'm so excited!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My first doe of this kidding season is due in 20 days  I'm thinking twins. She's bigger than she was last year, but I'm still thinking twins (but I'd be ecstatic with trips!) She's the doe in my avatar pic


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

She looks nice! Is she Alpine? 20 days! You're getting close. now I'm only a little more than a week


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

My doe is already showing signs of kidding such as loose ligaments, and a lot of lying around and moaning. How long should it be? Also she is beginning to have discharge and her bag is filling. 
At what time should I worm her. After or before?


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

She had her babies! a boy and a girl. I'll post pics ASAP. They're nursing well and so swweet I am so excited!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome! Yep, she's alpine  6 more days for her! :greengrin:


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

I love Alpines! 
I have a Nubian due tomorrow and an Alpine due on Saturday. I think the Nubian is going to go today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids and good luck with the future deliveries!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

FutureHopeFarm said:


> Definitely! Wow 14! I only have 4 and I feel like it will be busy. Do you bottle feed?


Not usually. Our kids are dam raised. I did have a few orphans from another farm last year and a set of premature kids but that is all the bottle raising I have done.

We have had as many as 19 does bred to kid in a season. Very busy and I love it!!!!


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

That's great! We have two mothers that won't take care of their babies so we have to bottle feed.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Congrats on the kids and good luck with the future deliveries!


 Thank you.  When are yours due?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have one that should be due the end of this week. But now I'm not sure she is even pregnant so I may have no births this year.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

aww. Did you only breed one?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. I only have 3 goats and 2 won't be old enough to breed until next fall.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh I see. Well hopefully she is bred. Is she a lamancha or Nigerian Dwarf?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My Nigerian Dwarf is the one that is supposed to be bred. Then I have a LaMancha and a LaMancha/Nubian cross. Normally I do the blood test to confirm but it has been one of those years and it just didn't get done. I'm home so I can see the signs if she does go into labor. She is an old hand at it at 9 years old.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, In the last few days I have had 6 baby goats. 4 girls 2 boys.
On Tuesday I had my Nubian doe go into labor and she had 1 baby girl then an hour later I had 1 boy 1 girl from a doe we didn't even think was bred! I got them on the bottle and they're doing fine. But on Wednesday around 12:00 My other doe went into labor and had 2 girls and 1 boy. It's exciting our first triplets! They're all doing well now but we had a little trouble with our one girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, they are keeping you busy! Hopefully everyone will do well for you.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes they are! 
Should I name my little girl Kit-Kat, Contessa\ Tessa, or Tootsie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I kind of like Kit Kat.

How far are you from Animal Station in Centerburg?


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Not far maybe at most 15 minutes. Why?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to run over to Animal Station when my kelp and minerals are in. Thought maybe if you wouldn't mind a visitor I could stop by if you happen to be home. Would love to see some little goat babies.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Do you have pics of your 6 new additions?!?! I'd love to see them! The first of my does isn't due till June 14! So I have a L...O...N...G wait! I have to keep occupied looking at everyones kids


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats on new healthy babies! My first doe should have at the earliest her baby on April 12th, so I have some wait still.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

We did breed ours early. No we don't have pics yet. Can you believe it? All this time and we don't have pictures. Even though I don't have pics of the latest six I do have pictures of The first two. I'll download those and post them.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Here are the pics. 2 of them are our first baby and one is the baby that was sick so we had to bring her inside. I'll take more.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Those last 2 weeks are the LONGEST 2 weeks ever!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww, they're cute  congrats again on the new babies. Just makes me more nervous for when my kidding season begins...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just adorable!


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks


----------

